# 2008 Audi S5 Unveiled!



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Audi has revealed its 2008 S5 coupe, which will be on display at the Geneva Motor Show alongside the new A5 coupe. Although final specs have not yet been disclosed, the S5 is widely expected to get the same 4.2-liter V8 as the S4, delivering 340 horsepower and 302 pound feet of torque.

Like all Audi "S" models, the S5 has sportier suspension, unique front and rear fascias, performance wheels and brakes, carbon fiber interior elements, and the choice of a six-speed manual or DSG gearbox.

http://www.leftlanenews.com/2007/02/20/2008-audi-s5/


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh man this looks awesome, Black S5 Coupe'.
Ok i have change my mind after seeing this black S5 Coupe.


















4.2 litre V8 FSI with 354 hp 0-100 Km/h in 5.1 secs. 8)

Hans.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Iceman said:


> The rumour is that the pictures are photoshopped A5 pictures.
> 
> Hans.


Crikey! Now Iceman is calling fake! What next? Rebel agreeing with someone? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Badly photoshopped.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Badly photoshopped.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> The rumour is that the pictures are photoshopped A5 pictures.
> 
> Hans.


It's your handiwork, isn't it. :roll: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They're definitely PS as there is another thread here with the original pictures.

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=15904


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_offi ... 498&page=1


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Oh man this looks awesome, Black S5 Coupe'.
> Ok i have change my mind after seeing this black S5 Coupe.
> 
> 
> ...


Think this is my new favorite car and a car worth wating for. Only thing I don't like about the S3 is that it's a hatch (love it otherwise) and the S4 saloon being 4 doors. This car fits the range nicely and is very manly and sophisticated with the horsepower balls to back it up. Hopefully it'll get the rear biased Quattro like the RS4 and serious brakes so it's a new M3 killer in every respect.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Oh man this looks awesome, Black S5 Coupe'.
> Ok i have change my mind after seeing this black S5 Coupe.


same here, that's a car that just doesn't look right in silver. thought even the initial S5 pics were pretty boring compared to the TT but these black ones make it look like a nice fallback solution if the TTS really only gets the 280hp S3 engine and the 3.6l is skipped as once again rumoured in the german TT forum.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> Hopefully it'll get the rear biased Quattro like the RS4 and serious brakes so it's a new M3 killer in every respect.


All new longitudinal Quattro's will have the new 40-60% rear bias Torsen Quattro system.

Hans.


----------

